# Audi Le Mans - anyone put a deposit down yet?



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Just put down a deposit (Â£1k!!) for an Audi Le Mans with my local stealer, delivery (estimated) Nov 2006, number 6 in the stealers queue. Anyone else thinking of getting one or put a deposit down? Audi say they are going to be produced in limited numbers, anyone know just how limited?

Looks great from the concept pictures, I think the standard cars come with a 450bhp V8, the later cars with a 500+bhp V10 (same as the concept?).

God knows where I'll get the rest of the money in 2006 though.. hope my lottery numbers come up! Either that or sell my flat, mother etc..


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

whats the list price gonna be roughly?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......80 to 90k, not sure why I know this! :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've put my name down, no money was taken as there is nothing to order yet. My dealer said that each dealer would be allocated 6 units. He showed me three other names and put me down as the fourth.

Having said all that its complete pie in the sky at the moment. If it happens then it happens but no way would I give Audi Â£1000 at this early stage to stuff in their bank account on a car that doesn't exist yet. All I've done (and the three before me) was to show interest if anything did come of it.

I would go and get your Â£1000 back if I were you and just leave your name down. IMO of course.

Graham


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

My stealer quoted Â£60 - Â£70k for the basic V8 model, deposit is returnable if the car is not produced or I don't like the production spec.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Forgot the price bit, yep, dealer said estimated price should be between Â£60-Â£70k.

Graham


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

is this what you r talking about
http://www.autointell-news.com/european ... ans-04.htm

wow [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Try this website, sorry, I don't know how to link it to this thread

http://audiworld.com/news/03/frankfurt/lemans/content/.shtml


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

The last thing I read was that it wouldn't be that powerful as Audi didn't want to compete with Lamborghini. So the question is when youâ€™re willing to spend 70k - 90k on a car why not spend a little more and get the Lambo? I bet it wonâ€™t loss as much as the Le Mans.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

2-seater - boo - I won't bother then :?

Andy


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

Now that's a beaut! 

Oh and isn't the TT a 2 seater, albeit with a nice colour coded bench behind the driver and passenger seats! :wink:


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> So the question is when youâ€™re willing to spend 70k - 90k on a car why not spend a little more and get the Lambo? I bet it wonâ€™t loss as much as the Le Mans.


Can't afford to spend Â£110-Â£115k on a Lambo!! I would hope that being an Audi I could use it as an every day car without all the hassle of getting cambelts changed every 3000 miles etc. This was one of the concepts main design briefs. Plus the Gallardo will be nearly four years old by Le Mans delivery time of late 2006, so I can't see there being a problem with (the Le Mans) residuals or re-sale value.

I still don't know how I am going to afford it though..


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Looking at that Profile Pic it looks like today's TT with a Body Kit on it. The Audi man at Brooklands said that in addition to a new TT, there will be a bigger coupe (A4/A6 size) followed by the Le Mans Quattro.

I think it looks superb, but for Â£80K - Â£90K it had better be dam good - that sort of money can buy some serious metal. Certainly out of my budget but I'm hoping for a cut down version for the MKII TT.

Not sure it was due for 2006 release date either - thought that was earmarked for the next TT.


----------

